# Non-plastic/"safe" plastic sippy cups?



## pumpkinsmama (Aug 20, 2005)

Anyone seen any sippy cups that weren't plastic? Is this a pipe dream?


----------



## riversong (Aug 11, 2005)

We have a kids' size Sigg bottle. They're supposed to be safe. We also use the plastic cups, though.


----------



## Gitti (Dec 20, 2003)

dd taught her son when he was just 1.5 y. old to drink out of a regular glass.

She picked a few that had a little base and were a little heavier but small enough for his little hand to be able to hold on to.

She always left it on the coffee table because there's a carpet under it. He did fine with it. He is 2 now and has never broken one glass. (Not that she would care....)

Lately he will only drink out of a coffee mug like his grandma.









We use NO plastic any longer and NO tefflon. Funny how things change!


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

I've seen stainless steel cups with plastic lids, like this one http://www.thingsremembered.com/weba...=10-17914981-2
I think we're just going to try using regular glass or metal cups without a lid. I used sippies with my oldest, but am worried about plastic more these days.


----------



## KayasMama04 (Feb 4, 2006)

just curious whats wrong with plastic?

I normally give dd a mug to drink out of unless we are on the go and its sippy cups


----------



## zaner'smama (Dec 12, 2005)

Avent sippys don't have phthalates.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

:


----------



## boricuaqueen327 (Oct 11, 2004)

i was about to mention the Avent cups too. they are easy for toddlers to use too, dd loves her avent sippy.


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

Keep in mind that fat attracts plastic, so plastic will leach more into fatty foods. Consequently, it would be better to not put milk in plastic. I try to dump out the water in ds's sippy cup and give him fresh water throughout the day. We have a sigg bottle but ds really prefers the Playtex straw cups because the water comes out faster and easier.


----------



## Hoopin' Mama (Sep 9, 2004)

: too.

I have the Avent sippy that converted from a bottle, the spout just goes where the nipple is supposed to. I hate them. I mean, I really loathe them. They are so freakin' time consuming to clean because in the end there are 5 parts to wash. I must get new ones, it seems like we go through so many a day.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

No clue about sippy cups without plastic but I've been sucessful with having my 12 1/2 month old drink out of a tiny shot glass. It's the perfect size for his little hands and he does pretty well with setting it down. He only drinks water out of it though so I'm not concerned about spills.


----------



## pumpkinsmama (Aug 20, 2005)

I thought the teddy bear cup was really cute, but I'm not sure if it is meant to be used? It did say it had a liner, so maybe. Is nickel safe?

I think a shot glass sounds perfect. Small enough that if they spill it, your carpet will survive. Easy to carry. I don't know what any of our metal ones are made out of, though. I'd be afraid of using glass as DS loves to throw.

I will check out both the Avent and Sigg sites. Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## MamaPam (Oct 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drummer's Wife*
No clue about sippy cups without plastic but I've been sucessful with having my 12 1/2 month old drink out of a tiny shot glass. It's the perfect size for his little hands and he does pretty well with setting it down. He only drinks water out of it though so I'm not concerned about spills.

That's how we started letting DD drink out of a cup at the table. It was the perfect size to start with. We just ordered some mini mugs from http://www.forsmallhands.com/ a montessori company. They arrived today and are the perfect size for DD.

Pam


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaPam*
That's how we started letting DD drink out of a cup at the table. It was the perfect size to start with. We just ordered some mini mugs from http://www.forsmallhands.com/ a montessori company. They arrived today and are the perfect size for DD.

Pam

ooh I love those little mugs! Thanks for the link, what a great website.


----------



## cheenya (Dec 17, 2001)

For on the go we use Sigg bottles. When Kathrine was first starting to drink from a cup I found some enamelware espresso cups at a camping supply store. They were the perfect size (about 2" tall and 2.5" across the top) and had a handel to make them easier to hold. Enamelware (aka grannyware) can chip and then evetually rust through but we started with two, used them almost constantly for a long time, and still occationally use one (the other I tossed when the rust made it to the inside). I also bought a set of 4 enamelware plates, larger cups, and bowls at the same time that we frequently use to eat off of. I like having dishes that won't break for a variety of reasons.
Oh and we have a set of drinking glasses that came with 4 different sizes. Kathrine loves to drink out of the small size while I use a matching glass in a larger size. We started using those after her cordination improved more and she was less likely to drop things on the floor.


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

we have an Avent sippy and a Sigg bottle. sometimes ds likes to actually SEE what he's drinking (even though it is always only water!), so that's when the Avent comes in handy. with the Sigg, he usually ends up wearing a lot of it because the spout is just a spout, and not a sippy. first time he used it, he filled his high chair tray with water, flooded his dinner, and then thought it was fun to slurp up the water.


----------



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:

http://www.forsmallhands.com/
LOVE IT!!


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

I found these... http://www.thermos.com/thermos/cfm/p...g=2&id=297&z=z ...they are stainless steel and wonderful except that the silicone straw can be pulled off and I am always afraid my kids will choke on it. I wish they would change the design and make the straw coming out from the inside instead. It would be the perfect sippy.

They also have these... http://www.thermos.com/thermos/cfm/p...ail.cfm?id=221 ...but they are 18 ounces. Ugh! Why can't someone come up with something that is 4-8 ounces?!

I have recently emailed Klean Kanteen and begged them to make a bottle that is 4 to 8 ounces in size.







Maybe they will eventually get sick of hearing from me and make one.


----------



## abandbunk (Jan 7, 2006)

[http://www.forsmallhands.com/ a montessori company. They arrived today and are the perfect size for DD.

Pam[/QUOTE]

Omgosh! What an AWESOME website







i think i'm in love







! I"ll take one of everything







! Thanks for sharing the link, i think i am going to get some mugs for ds, and maybe some other stuff too, i am SO in love w/the learning tower, still working on dh tho







.....


----------



## justmandy (Sep 3, 2004)

I am completely ignorant on this issue, but thought I'd see if it would be okay to use those take and toss cups if they weren't dishwashed and only used a handful of times for outings. They are cheep enough to throw away and if I'm not mistake (I could be way wrong) but isn't plastic stable enough for at least 1-2 uses?


----------



## pumpkinsmama (Aug 20, 2005)

For me, part of the reason I don't want plastic is that we are trying to get into environmentally friendly/natural materials. I don't know at what point the plastic starts breaking down, but there are experts in the health and nutrition forums that could tell you at what point to worry!


----------



## Rainbowbird (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaPam*
That's how we started letting DD drink out of a cup at the table. It was the perfect size to start with. We just ordered some mini mugs from http://www.forsmallhands.com/ a montessori company. They arrived today and are the perfect size for DD.

Pam

Thank you for the link! I just ordered some mugs for my children's Easter baskets. Freaking adorable!


----------



## Mindyj (Jul 22, 2005)

My husband is in the midst of starting a company called Kid Basix. The first product is going to be The Safe Sippy Cup™, which is an inert, safe alternative to plastic sippies. It came about because I read an article in Mothering about the dangers of refilling plastic water bottles, which I did all the time. I replaced everything with stainless steel bottles, and every morning when he got our 21 month old son up, it drove him crazy that he was giving our son water in a plastic sippy.

So he created a safe alternative...with a really cool design! We are about to go into the prototype phase, so once the manufacturer is sourced, it should be about 12 weeks. He hopes to be ready to ship the first product in September, late August if no glitches. He is in discussions with several retailers, but plans to sell the cup online as well. The website [being built right now] will be www.thesafesippy.com.

If you want more info, you can email him directly at [email protected].

[FYI: Klean Kanteen is trying to do a kid's cup, but they apparently have been working on it for two years and can't get their prototype right, so who knows when...? As for SIGG, be aware that the lining of their bottles is enamel - same stuff that covers stoves - and enamel is just another form of plastic. That is why you are not supposed to put them in the dishwasher. Eventually they do the same thing other plastics do - break down and release toxins into the water.]

Hope this helps those of you looking for a safe alternative!


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

Advent bottles are made of Polycarbonate the Advent magic is safe though.. I personally hate them though.

Deanna


----------



## Mindyj (Jul 22, 2005)

Actually, no polycarbonates are completely safe. A while back, every one thought #7 plastic was safe, only to discover that it's one of the worst. You're best and safest route is to eliminate plastic cups completely. Dr. Mercola [www.mercola.com, I think] has a lot of info on plastic toxicity. The articles take a little digging sometimes, but are worth reading.


----------



## pumpkinsmama (Aug 20, 2005)

I thought enamel was more like glass and therefore safe. ???


----------



## cheenya (Dec 17, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mindyj*
As for SIGG, be aware that the lining of their bottles is enamel - same stuff that covers stoves - and enamel is just another form of plastic.

Actually enamel is generally glass combined with another material. Wikipedia has a good article explaining it (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vitreous_enamel).

That's why enamel can chip so easily, but its still my favorite for kids dishes.
Lehman's has a great selection of grannyware, but REI is the only place I've found the really small cups I love to use with babies and toddlers, I found the link for that too http://www.rei.com/product/34776.htm REI also has a small insulated stainless steel cup http://www.rei.com/product/13631455.htm and if there is a store near you you can order on-line and go in to pick it up to avoid both paying a shipping charge and having to hunt through the store for what you want.

(just a note on enamelware - the ones with the stainless steel rims are a bit less prone to chipping when dropped, but the full size cups I have with the rim leak around the rim, making them hard to drink from. The ones without the rim don't have this problem.)


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mindyj*
As for SIGG, be aware that the lining of their bottles is enamel - same stuff that covers stoves - and enamel is just another form of plastic. That is why you are not supposed to put them in the dishwasher. Eventually they do the same thing other plastics do - break down and release toxins into the water.]

Hope this helps those of you looking for a safe alternative!

That is NOT why you are not supposed to put SIGG's in the dishwasher. From their web site

Quote:

Do not clean it in the dishwasher; this can impair the life of the outer coating and the effectiveness of the seal.
The water-based lining that SIGG uses is an epoxy phenol resin (reference http://www.turnertoys.com/Polymer_up...1009.htm#sigg). If you could post links to your references on how this type of lining breaks down and releases toxins, that would be more useful than simply stating this occurs.

An independent study of SIGG bottles by a German company found no leaching of chemicals from SIGG's lining http://www.reusablebags.com/news.php...details&id=144

Also, I have found a company that makes sippies from a supposed "safe" plastic. Here is their U.S. web site http://www.newbornfree.com and their UK web site http://www.babybfree.com/


----------



## pumpkinsmama (Aug 20, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boongirl*
Okay, so let me get this straight (and I am not being sarcastic, just curious): you all think plastic sippy cups are a problem. Some of you are even thinking that buying those take and toss cups is ok since they don't get exposed to warm water (many of the "bad" compounds in plastics are inert until warmed). But, you are looking at a plastic screen that is attached to a plastic computer filled with plastic parts and you are using a plastic keyboard to type. You most likely have all sorts of nasty compounds in your home unless you built it totally green. You most likely have flame retardants in your furniture, your cars, your walls, and your beds. You have plastic all through your home in your tv, your appliances, your dishwasher, your pipes, etc. You have wiring in your home that is most likely wrapped in plastic. You may use cleaning products that come in plastic boxes. You may purchase food in plastic containers. And, you seriously think that simply eliminating plastic sippy cups is going to make things that much better for your family?

I do agree that all of us need to do what we can to improve the environment and I do agree that children are particularly sensitive to toxins. But, I also think that we sometimes overreact when it comes to plastics. Simply avoiding plastic sippy cups (and/or plastic toys) is not going to make your child necessarily healthier if you are also exposing them to other toxins, particularly those used in home construction and those polluting our indoor air. And, all plastics are not bad. Patagonia makes clothing out of recycled plastics. There are ways to use plastic and be sensible. We all need to make sane and reasonable choices for our families. Avoiding all plastic sippy cups is just not necessary, in my book. It is a matter of risk and we have to do what we can to make our lives environmentally healthy. I mean, correct me if I am wrong, but don't metal smelters do a lot of environmental damage?

I am pretty surprised that a long time MDC mama like yourself hasn't come across this topic before and become more educated about it!

With what I know now, it would be like knowing that a brand of juice had potential for causing harm to your child and buying it anyway when there was another available.

And people are more likely to keep and reuse a metal/enamel/glass cup than a plastic one. If I forgot a plastic sippy at playgroup...I may not go back to get it. A metal/enamel specially ordered sippy? I'd be there in a heartbeat.

I highly suggest you check out past threads in Health and Healing and Nutrition and Good Eating on phthalates. Even News and Current Events has had threads on the same topic. I remember one very sad story from a mama here whose child was born with severe birth defects caused by pthlate exposure from dog shampoos. What you don't know can harm you.


----------



## pumpkinsmama (Aug 20, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TechnoGranola*
That is NOT why you are not supposed to put SIGG's in the dishwasher. From their web site

The water-based lining that SIGG uses is an epoxy phenol resin (reference http://www.turnertoys.com/Polymer_up...1009.htm#sigg). If you could post links to your references on how this type of lining breaks down and releases toxins, that would be more useful than simply stating this occurs.

An independent study of SIGG bottles by a German company found no leaching of chemicals from SIGG's lining http://www.reusablebags.com/news.php...details&id=144

Also, I have found a company that makes sippies from a supposed "safe" plastic. Here is their U.S. web site http://www.newbornfree.com and their UK web site http://www.babybfree.com/


Thanks for the links!


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

I read an article last summer, while visiting a rural area of Ohio, that essentially said that there was no reason to worry about children eating food that had been treated with pesticides because the leading cause of death in children is accidents. So don't worry about the poisons, just make sure they wear bike helmets.

Never mind that we want our children to do a little more than to survive to adulthood.


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

As for why we do it? (don't use plastic or go for a safer type?) because I may not be able to controll every toxic in mine or my families life.. I can controll this choice.

Deanna


----------



## laurenalanna (Feb 14, 2005)

I agree that it is not beneficial to obsess about all the toxins in the world, but I do think that it is important to recognize that the world is becoming a more toxic place to live. I think it is important for us to avoid the things that we know are toxic if we are able to. It is scarey to think of all the things we can't avoid, and no sense on getting hung up on them. But I don't think that is an excuse to keep using toxic things when there are alternatives. Especially things like phthalates in plastics. Although accidents might be the number one killer of kids, the ones who survive are suffering from more and more chronic disease. I think toxins and endocrine diruptors are the culprits.


----------



## MamaKalena (Jun 17, 2005)

Before our pediatrician warned not to do it, I was reheating ds's food in plastic in the microwave! I felt so bad about doing that.

I agree that you should do what you can w/in reason to avoid harmful toxins and protect the environment. We have a lot of plastic in our kitchen and it would take years for me to find alternatives for everything, but it seems reasonable to at least replace the small stash of plastics my toddler uses.

So on a related note, we currently use Fresh Baby Food Trays (as advertised on MDC). Does anyone know if they are safe to use? Their site says they are made of an "FDA-approved food-safe plastic" but I don't know what that means.


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

the kids at the daycare i work at go to regular cups with no lids at 18 months


----------



## talia rose (Sep 9, 2004)

My fear with plastic is that eventually they find something toxic in it. Only a few years ago we were told #7 was the best, no leaching. We went out and bought the entire family nice #7 bottles. Not even a week later we hear about the bisphenol-a. How can we trust any plastics to be really truly non-toxic? Aren't they all petroleum based? (and that is another reason to end consumption of them)
I am most definitely not a scientist, just a concerned mom.


----------



## newmainer (Dec 30, 2003)

boongirl- what frustrates you about people getting worked up about plastics? It doesn't necessarily mean that they aren't doing other things to also minimize toxins in the/their environment.

I'm not a working environmental scientist like your dh, but i did major in environmental studies in college and i
-eat organic/free range/local food
-maintain a one-car household
-recycle, yard sale, thrift shop etc...
-used environmentally "safe" products as much as possible in our house re-model
- *and* i am interested in minimizing my family's _direct ingestion and exposure_ to toxins that may be present in an everyday item.

I appreciate the links you mentioned- they're really helpful. I didnt' even know that Nalgene made a sippy cup. So now, as a result of this thread and mamas talking about the potential dangers of plastics, i can retire the plastic sippy cups i have (to the "free" store at the dump where they will surely be snapped up and used for who knows what. I live in Maine; Mainers are frugal and inventive!







) and replace them with one of the alternatives I learned about here, which sounds like a better choice.

Few of us have the resources/time/etc... to make some of the bigger changes in our environment- like redoing our houses w/all safe materials. Making small changes in our eating habits and tools/utensils is not obsessing about small details, it's about doing what you can, when you can.


----------



## pumpkinsmama (Aug 20, 2005)

People aren't panicking. No one here sounded panicked to me. We just want to make the best possible choices and since there are other options available I wan't to go with one that is known to be completely safe as well as better for the envirionment. You seem unduly concerned with the actions of others IMO.









ETA: As one pp said, I also wonder if eventually they will find something else wrong with the "safe" plastics. Scientists have told us things are completely safe time and again to be proven wrong years down the road, entirely too late for those involved. On top of all the health reasons for most (but not necessarily all) plastics there is also the fact that plastics are derived from natural gas and petroleum which can never be a good thing for our future.


----------



## cuddlebug (Jun 29, 2005)

I just never used sippy cups for my son and just taught him to drink from a cup, and he is very good at it. He either nurses or has a cup. Just an idea if you don't find what you are looking for.


----------



## nonnymoose (Mar 12, 2004)

Plastics debate aside, I got DS one of the Thermos bottles at Target this morning. I put ice water in it at about ten o'clock this morning, and it was still icy-cold at five tonight. That includes sitting out on the deck for a couple hours while we were outside (mid-80s today). The detachable-straw thing is an issue, but the worst I think he could do is swallow or lose it. The bottle also got dropped, and no dent. He loooooooves it because he can open it by himself with no problem. It also doesn't leak at all.

I want one!


----------



## justmandy (Sep 3, 2004)

Crap, I am not a panicker, I am not extream-well, dh would debate that







-but after doing a tiny bit of research (miniscule really, thanks to all of you who have done the work and shared the links) I was all for steel/enamel cups, not they aren't safe? I'm so ready to empty out my kids' cupboard that is top to bottom plastic-yes, old microwaved plastic







I don't even think I could put it in my yard sale closet--I NEVER throw things away.

I have a freind who's a potter, I was going to have her make me some baking dishes, what about tumblers? Would that be safe? I know they are breakable, but ceramics/clay is sturdier then glass, we have tons-is the glaze safe? Should I start a new thread?


----------



## MamaKalena (Jun 17, 2005)

Thanks for lightening things about SuperMandy









I confess, after reading this thread, I was on the verge of plastic hysteria myself until I found these links practical guidelines:

Reducing Your Risk to Chemical Exposure from Plastics
http://www.checnet.org/healthehouse/...asp?Main_ID=24

List of safe and unsafe plastics
http://www.checnet.org/healthehouse/...asticchart.pdf

I bought one of those cute enamelware espresso mugs from REI today. It's tiny and the perfect size for ds. He loves it! Thanks to whoever recommended it.


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

boy - this is a GREAT link! Thanks for that

my dh is an envt'l scientist for the state of NY, and has a ton of info/opinions about this topic. Mostly he thinks people are out of their minds thinking there is any real evidence one way or another, and lives in fear of being manipulated by others who THINK they have all the answers.







So the search continues. This one has too many nooks and crannies for me to feel good that it is really clean. That one has small parts. This other one has plastic. There's no perfect choice. Not unlike schools, diapers, shoes, friends, neighbors, houses, heating systems, cars/vans, in-laws. WHERE IS OUR PERFECT WORLD???!!! It's actually my dh who WANTS the sippy cups. And me left to do the research!







So...sigg is an ok option for me, except that they do dent (I've done it without trying lol). Klean Kanteen - well, my 1 yo may be like 14 before they ever actually produce it - hey - where's that girl's link about the perfect sippy her dh was working on? And has it been 2 weeks yet???

Anyway, there are good links for INFORMATION and EDUCATION and even some that offer some respite - here's the LEAST BAD of the options. And hey - we think the water is clean, the air is breathable, and the food edible. Why not think the water is potable!?









PS - enamelware has serious heavy metals in it


----------

